# LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

I had a chance to talk with Phil Walthers, President of William K. Walthers last weekend. After the pleasantries of being introduced, our discussion quickly turned to my hobby, live steam large scale model trains. Phil was quite happy to say that Walthers is now the exclusive North American importer/distributor for both LGB and Marklin. You should be able to order everything available to Walthers either directly or from your local hobby shop, so that's good news for the store owners too. Let's hope Marklin and LGB fully support their new US distributor. As most of you already know, Walthers is the world's largest model train distributor/manufacturer. Personally, I'm happy to hear of Walthers addition of LGB and Marklin to their already large list of manufacturers.

Inventory information for Marklin, LGB and Trix is available from the following link: ://www.Walthers.com/exec/page/Marklin

Quite a bit is listed, including future products, so expect inventory to continue growing. I think this is great news for large scale modelers who either use or can use Marklin and LGB products.

If you have a question, I'm sure they will try to help.

Now it's up to us to support Walthers and their dealers. 

Regards,

Will


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

uhhh........ 
two years ago? 
Where ya been hiding? 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/page/lgb 

And before you go ordering direct, see what it's gonna cost you.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

WOW! Look at the thread and you should be able to understand why I posted the note.

Sorry to have offended you.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Didn't offend me. 
Takes a rabid Chihuahua to do that. 
And I did look. 

"Phil was quite happy to say that Walthers is now the exclusive North American importer/distributor for both LGB and Marklin. You should be able to order everything available to Walthers either directly or from your local hobby shop, so that's good news for the store owners too. Let's hope Marklin and LGB fully support their new US distributor. " 

Yeah, Phil, you are now and have been since December of 2008. 
Let's hope Maerklin and their lgb line fully support their "new" (Dec08) US Distributor. 

Okay.......


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Oh, on another note. 
Ford Motor Company just announced they will be making automobiles...... 


Boeing has announced they will be entering the passenger aircraft business.........


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Will, dont mind Dave, he just has a wicked sense of humor









No offense taken here, but if your a newer forum member some FYI history might be in order. I dont know if you knew Marklin now owns LGB, so not surprising Walthers is covering both. But back before the Big Bust when LGB had there own distribution here in the US and the rumors (which proved to be true) that LGB was in serious fiscal trouble there had been on this site (and others) to discuss the matter, resulting in a contentious and at times very bitter history of debate (or lack thereof), since LGB did the Big Hindenburg and ended up in recievership with Marklin and even since then its still been a sore subject for some who couldnt accept the fact that their favorite toy train company had been driven into the ground by the previous owners until their was nothing left but little LGB meatballs. Personally I found the whole "dont ask-dont tell-dont even think about it" attempted smokescreen that was thrown over the subject quite rediculous, like GM declaring bankruptcy and having all the forum discussion squelched by rabid chevy camero fans, but some people thought if we just thought happy thoughts it would all get better, some might still be waiting till "next week" for that to happen. The rest of us in the real world moved on. Until some wags in China called Newquida started making LGB knockoffs and the bitter inability of some to deal with reality arose again and we went thru another batch of mud throwing including one overseas forum up and quitting due to the rancor and personal attacks. One other reason the responce to your post garnered a collective "Meh!" is that once Marklin took possesion of LGB they took literally forever to bring product back to the US. they started in 2008, and only NOW have I actually seen real product on shelve in my LHS, couple that with the very limited stock selection imported to the US and the insane pricing thats way more than they prior to the crash, and a general consensous that new Marklin/LGB quality has taken a hit. One fellow on another forum doing a side by side quality comparison between new Marklin/LGB and Newquida stock is convinced they are coming out of the SAME factory, I dunno - but it sure would explain alot. BTW me even suggesting that a couple years ago would have resulted in a flame war and a locked thread. Not by me but buy those who simply could not cope with the very idea. I've moved on, Marklin is pretty much pricing themselves out of the general/entry level large scale market, they are becoming more like the beautique brand LGB was when they first came to the US, since the Big Firework, Bachmann and Aristo have eaten hugely into their market share so long term remains to be seen how they do here, but even Bmann and AC are not doing so hot in this market environment. This is all just my own personal perspective ya know...

So should you tread lightly apon the grave of EPL/LGB, the zombie resurrection of Marklin and the ghostly hauntings of Newquida? ....nah! were all adults here, right?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posting something really old as news, and then all in bold is kind of goofy. You are really asking for attention. 

Yeah, I talked to Ford too last weekend, who'd a thunk? 

When you want to make a big splash, make sure the pool is full of water, ha ha.... I suppose it is "technically" news that they now are exclusive with Marklin, since most of us don't care about Marklin, not much large scale from them, except the LGB stuff. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Oct 2010 05:49 PM 
Posting something really old as news, and then all in bold is kind of goofy. You are really asking for attention. 

Yeah, I talked to Ford too last weekend, who'd a thunk? 

When you want to make a big splash, make sure the pool is full of water, ha ha.... I suppose it is "technically" news that they now are exclusive with Marklin, since most of us don't care about Marklin, not much large scale from them, except the LGB stuff. 

Regards, Greg 


I beg to differ!
(For once Greg has not done his homework, rare occasion wohoo







) 
Märklins range of gauge one models rivals that of MTH or Aristo, they even have (had) two gauge one line-ups. Maxi for the Kids (similar to LGB Toytrain), but that is no longer produced and their gauge one stuff that is among the best in the world for detail.

Not too big on large scale US models though.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

VSmith: thanks for your comment about Dave. 

I simply don't understand why someone would be so caustic out of the gate, especially without knowing a thing about me or where I was coming from. Nuff said.

As for the bold, it wasn't done on purpose. I use a large font so I can read what I write - nothing more, nothing less.

Regarding my posting, I had been on the site and clicked on the the LGB/Marklin discussion wondering about a current source for their product as I have some needs. What I found was lots of negative stuff or comments showing confusion, and nobody metioned who the current distributor is.

While at a charity event in Chicago a couple weeks ago, I was introduced to Phil and we started talking trains. I explained the difficulty I had locating a specific product and Phil suggested I check his site as said he is the distributor for LGB and Marklin. This is a fact I thought was worthy of including in the forum.

I appreciate your comments, and I hope those interested see my posting for what it is - a fact. What I do know is that Walthers is good at what they do, and but for Walthers, we wouldn't have a lot of what is now available to model railroaders.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Will, I had no idea until yesterday myself. I only found out because I browsed the web looking for some MTH stuff (why I found Märklin though







?)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By thumper on 07 Oct 2010 05:32 AM 
VSmith: thanks for your comment about Dave. 

I simply don't understand why someone would be so caustic out of the gate, especially without knowing a thing about me or where I was coming from. Nuff said.

As for the bold, it wasn't done on purpose. I use a large font so I can read what I write - nothing more, nothing less.

Regarding my posting, I had been on the site and clicked on the the LGB/Marklin discussion wondering about a current source for their product as I have some needs. What I found was lots of negative stuff or comments showing confusion, and nobody metioned who the current distributor is.

While at a charity event in Chicago a couple weeks ago, I was introduced to Phil and we started talking trains. I explained the difficulty I had locating a specific product and Phil suggested I check his site as said he is the distributor for LGB and Marklin. This is a fact I thought was worthy of including in the forum.

I appreciate your comments, and I hope those interested see my posting for what it is - a fact. What I do know is that Walthers is good at what they do, and but for Walthers, we wouldn't have a lot of what is now available to model railroaders.

Regards,

Will


You would have had to have been here during the time before LGB went under, Dave and a few of us whenever we attempted to discuss the circumstances about EPLs situation, would come under attack for whatever reasons by people who simply did not ANY discussion of the situation to take place, some of these attacks were quite personal and were really beyond rational thinking. Thats why not only Dave but others of us here might have a rather cynical viewpoint whenever someone broaches the LGB subject. Its not anything personal against the poster, well not for me, but rather a result of those past battles.

While I'm sure some newer members were unaware of LGBs current distributor, most long timers here were aware as at the time of the agreement we had a number of posts regarding what that agreement would mean.When LGB first came to the US back in the 70's Walthers was their distributor, but by the 90's, LGB had created their own US distributor. Before the Big Firework, one of the things that ment was that you could order direct thru the US entity, but also that they as the distributor they could make direct deals with the mail order discount shops which ment getting for LGB for less than MSRP, sometimes alot less. Thats how I got most of what LGB I have, but after the Big Hindenburg, it took two years for Marklin to get back around to the US market, and they went back to Walthers which makes a certain amount of sense as they originally were the US distributor, but Walthers means paying full MSRP, it not Walthers fault they always have charged that, so as a result alot of those swweet deals before the Big Firework have gone forever. Plus Marklin has stated that they consider the Europe market to be their prime focus which means the US has become a secondary market aside from Europe.

We've known since the Big Firework that LGB would take several years to come out of this mess, its still emerging, there are still numerous issues being delt with and the end result is still an open question, like how many cast-offs or knock-offs will emerge from all the fallout in China regarding molds and tooling and rights to manufacturing is still in flux, I think Newquida will not be a the only knock-offs given the tortuous legal agreements Chinese manufacturers often write into their production contracts. Someone speculated that while Newquida are using new molds and are not directly copying LGB, that as a result of the failure of EPL to pay the Chinese maunfacturer the right to produce them might have been transfered as part of their agreement in case of failure of payment. These thing happen. Anyways dont be put off by anyone, theres just a bit of forum history still at play here.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Hagen on 07 Oct 2010 01:39 AM 
I beg to differ!
(For once Greg has not done his homework, rare occasion wohoo







) 
Märklins range of gauge one models rivals that of MTH or Aristo, they even have (had) two gauge one line-ups. Maxi for the Kids (similar to LGB Toytrain), but that is no longer produced and their gauge one stuff that is among the best in the world for detail.

Not too big on large scale US models though.


I don't think Greg was off base that much.

Marklin Gauge 1 products in 1:32 scale are in a totally different class than MTH or Aristo, price-wise, quality-wise and detail-wise.
Those trains are also not really meant to run outside - the track is not as sturdy, wheel flanges are a lot smaller, rolling stock is not as robust - it's not considered a Gartden Railroad although I'm sure someone, somewhere is running it outside.
When I first got into Large Scale back in the 80es I had to decide between Marklin Gauge 1 and LGB, and I chose LGB mostly because I wanted to run outside and needed something robust that could handle an outside environment.
Marklin Gauge 1 just didn't cut it,in a similar way that Brawa didn't either - their products were just too fragile - guess thir market research was lacking.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Should have been your first clue, Will, when you saw all the negative. 

Thanks for re-kindling the lgb wars. 

Maybe the moderators will lock this up before the conflagration reaches extremes. 
Tell me, when you saw the negative stuff, did you actually read with comprehension? 

There could be books written about the LGB dive, the Ventilators refusal to accept it, the firm belief that all will be well (read: "Animal House"), even after one of the principles ceased to exist, the subsequent positioning of various and sundry for the ownership and/or rights... 

Where exactly do you THINK your local dealer gets his LGB stuff, anyway? 
Certainly not the Tooth Fairy. 

Walthers. 

Those who didn't know that were either not interested in following all the LGB wars to their final battle, or didn't care. 

As long as your dealer can get the stuff, doesn't matter where it comes from....and I personally don't care either way. 

Been in the hobby long? Any scale? 
LAST thing one wants to do is order direct. 
Full MSRP is something you do NOT want to be doing. 

They have one helluva discount structure for dealers, which is why you can get it cheaper than MSRP at most dealers. 

I had my last direct dealing with them 21 or 22 years ago. 
On purpose. 

None of this negates the "announcement" of a 2-year-old fact, but if making "announcements!" of 2-year-old data floats your boat, okay, go for it.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By vsmith on 07 Oct 2010 08:54 AM 

We've known since the Big Firework that LGB would take several years to come out of this mess, its still emerging, there are still numerous issues being delt with and the end result is still an open question, like how many cast-offs or knock-offs will emerge from all the fallout in China regarding molds and tooling and rights to manufacturing is still in flux, I think Newquida will not be a the only knock-offs given the tortuous legal agreements Chinese manufacturers often write into their production contracts. Someone speculated that while Newquida are using new molds and are not directly copying LGB, that as a result of the failure of EPL to pay the Chinese maunfacturer the right to produce them might have been transfered as part of their agreement in case of failure of payment. These thing happen. Anyways dont be put off by anyone, theres just a bit of forum history still at play here.


The LGB "Chinese connection" was severed a while back. 
The head of Marklin went to China personally to get back what ever production equipment he could and all LGB production is currently being done in Hungary with a little bit in Germany.

As to Newqida, I personally doubt that they will come out with more Large Scale equipment, LGB knock-offs or not. The cars were OK, certainly worth the money and ideal for kit-bashing and modifications since one didn't invest too much if the mod was messed up. But the steam loco they came out with was rther disappointing.

The reason I doubt Newqida will bring out additional Large Scale equipment is just the timing. The came out with a few items, must be over a year ago by now, but never any more than the original items other than for some colour variations. I assume their sales weren't as strong as they expected.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By krs on 07 Oct 2010 09:19 AM 
Posted By Hagen on 07 Oct 2010 01:39 AM 
I beg to differ!
(For once Greg has not done his homework, rare occasion wohoo







) 
Märklins range of gauge one models rivals that of MTH or Aristo, they even have (had) two gauge one line-ups. Maxi for the Kids (similar to LGB Toytrain), but that is no longer produced and their gauge one stuff that is among the best in the world for detail.

Not too big on large scale US models though.


I don't think Greg was off base that much.

Marklin Gauge 1 products in 1:32 scale are in a totally different class than MTH or Aristo, price-wise, quality-wise and detail-wise.
Those trains are also not really meant to run outside - the track is not as sturdy, wheel flanges are a lot smaller, rolling stock is not as robust - it's not considered a Gartden Railroad although I'm sure someone, somewhere is running it outside.
When I first got into Large Scale back in the 80es I had to decide between Marklin Gauge 1 and LGB, and I chose LGB mostly because I wanted to run outside and needed something robust that could handle an outside environment.
Marklin Gauge 1 just didn't cut it,in a similar way that Brawa didn't either - their products were just too fragile - guess thir market research was lacking.

Märklin makes large scale, and they have quite a catalog. I run mine outside just fine on Peco/ME/LGB/Aristo track. 
No they can not be compared to Aristo quality or price wise, but their selection is just as big, that is what I am comparing to. 

It may not be your thing, but they make it.

That's a bit like saying Ford doesn't really make cars because I drive a Chevy?!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Rune: 

My comment was along the lines that there's not much of interest from Marklin here on this forum. The Maxi line is gone, so why even bring it up when announcing a new supplier? I stated: "since most of us don't care about Marklin, not much large scale from them, except the LGB stuff" 

The only stuff that could be perceived as "news" is Marklin 1:32 stuff, mostly European. So I stand on my statement: "since most of us don't care about Marklin, not much large scale from them, except the LGB stuff 

I don't think it requires any homework of anyone to make this statement, which should be obvious, unless you want to pimp Marklin. 

Just to be fair, I went to the Walthers site, and then to Marklin, and looked up the locomotives available. You cannot select by scale, so I looked at all 9 pages... there were only 9 "1 gauge" locos listed, all European, and all either out of stock or unknown status. 


Everyone: I am NOT turning up my nose at European models or modelers... it's just that it's not a lot of news... and old news


Thumper: I appreciate it that you want to use big characters to see what you are doing because you have poor vision, but how can you read the rest of the forum then? Wouldn't it make more sense to just zoom ALL the text on the entire screen larger? Internet Explorer and Firefox do this easily, normally control-plus does it? The large, bold text is interpreted as yelling on the Internet.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

"Your dealer HOPES he can get it from Walthers!"


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Ford makes Cars????????????? Who'd a thunk it????? Regal


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Yeah, who'd a thunk. 

I just read on the internet some guy in his garage is going to make software for something called a "PC". 
Some kid named Gates. 

Who'd a thunk.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Curmudgeon on 07 Oct 2010 11:47 AM 
Yeah, who'd a thunk. 

I just read on the internet some guy in his garage is going to make software for something called a "PC". 
Some kid named Gates. 

Who'd a thunk.


Now you're a mile off base.
The kid named Gates never made software for the PC, not even MS-DOS - he bought it.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Hagen on 07 Oct 2010 10:54 AM 
Märklin makes large scale, .................That's a bit like saying Ford doesn't really make cars because I drive a Chevy?!





I would never dream of calling Marklin Spur 1 "Large Scale". 
The scale and gauge used has a proper name and the gauge, rail profile etc. are all correct, not like "Large Scale" where pretty much everything that runs on 45mm track is considered to fall into that category regardless of the scale or the size of the rails and wheel flanges etc.
I also wouldn't relate it to a Ford/Chevy comparison - if anything it's more like Ford and BMW.

Price-wise you're looking at roughly three to four times the price of a similar LGB item.
This engine for instance:
http://www.maerklinshop.de/index.ph...0f28b5d49b3020afeecd95b4009adf4c&anid=M055104

Take out the 19% VAT and multiply by 1.4 to get a rough US price.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

True, Märklin is most definitely not "G".


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By krs on 07 Oct 2010 09:53 AM 
Posted By vsmith on 07 Oct 2010 08:54 AM 

We've known since the Big Firework that LGB would take several years to come out of this mess, its still emerging, there are still numerous issues being delt with and the end result is still an open question, like how many cast-offs or knock-offs will emerge from all the fallout in China regarding molds and tooling and rights to manufacturing is still in flux, I think Newquida will not be a the only knock-offs given the tortuous legal agreements Chinese manufacturers often write into their production contracts. Someone speculated that while Newquida are using new molds and are not directly copying LGB, that as a result of the failure of EPL to pay the Chinese maunfacturer the right to produce them might have been transfered as part of their agreement in case of failure of payment. These thing happen. Anyways dont be put off by anyone, theres just a bit of forum history still at play here.


The LGB "Chinese connection" was severed a while back. 
The head of Marklin went to China personally to get back what ever production equipment he could and all LGB production is currently being done in Hungary with a little bit in Germany.

As to Newqida, I personally doubt that they will come out with more Large Scale equipment, LGB knock-offs or not. The cars were OK, certainly worth the money and ideal for kit-bashing and modifications since one didn't invest too much if the mod was messed up. But the steam loco they came out with was rther disappointing.

The reason I doubt Newqida will bring out additional Large Scale equipment is just the timing. The came out with a few items, must be over a year ago by now, but never any more than the original items other than for some colour variations. I assume their sales weren't as strong as they expected. 



While NewQ might not do any new items, I do expect to see some other very close copies coming from China from different sources in the years to come. The way China does business it would be totally naive to expect otherwise, given how rampant copying is over there, ever seen the 4 door MiniCooper clone they make for the domestic car market? ...and yep, that loco is a real chunker but I think its way better than the Scientifc battery cheeser sets we see every Xmas.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

BTW if anyone ever wants to get a bad case of "Sticker Shock" just peruse a Marklin catalog, Holy COW!!!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By krs on 07 Oct 2010 12:16 PM 
Posted By Curmudgeon on 07 Oct 2010 11:47 AM 
Yeah, who'd a thunk. 

I just read on the internet some guy in his garage is going to make software for something called a "PC". 
Some kid named Gates. 

Who'd a thunk.


Now you're a mile off base.
The kid named Gates never made software for the PC, not even MS-DOS - he bought it. 



When the kid was doing software for IBM in his Dad's garage, one of my old customers got a call to bail him out.
Customer was offerred 1/2 the company if he'd help.
His family never lets him forget he turned down half of MS.

He DID and does.....and he buys when it works.

Being one town away from the main MS campus, you end up with a whole lot more information than you wanted.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Spoke to various dealers at the East Coast Large Scale show a couple of weeks back and there was a general consensus that most were not ordering the product due to the current pricing.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Spoke to various dealers at the East Coast Large Scale show a couple of weeks back and there was a general consensus that most were not ordering the product due to the current pricing. 

Are the dealers talking about the current pricing from Maerklin or Walthers? It seems to me most street prices are 15-20% below the prices on the Walthers site, sometimes a lot more depending on the item. Or are they really complaining because they can't get the big markup they can get with the cheap Chinese made stuff? 
It seems to me the prices on the new LGB stuff have been very reasonable: I bought a couple of tubes of 3m flex rail and ties for the same price I paid many years ago, at not much of a premium than comparable brands. I bought a locomotive with sound for about the same as they used to go for, and the most recent RhB flatcar (40920 Rungenwagen) is excellent value considering the detail they are coming out with. Support has been excellent from Maerklin. Will might be a couple of years late with his news, but that's no reason to hammer the buhjeezus out of him on it. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Keith - 

For some reason there is a perception that LGB prices have gone through the roof. 
I don't see that either. Maybe people are now looking at Walther's pricing and equate that to normal street pricing. 

Knut


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Curmudgeon on 07 Oct 2010 01:48 PM 
Posted By krs on 07 Oct 2010 12:16 PM 
Posted By Curmudgeon on 07 Oct 2010 11:47 AM 
Yeah, who'd a thunk. 

I just read on the internet some guy in his garage is going to make software for something called a "PC". 
Some kid named Gates. 

Who'd a thunk.


Now you're a mile off base.
The kid named Gates never made software for the PC, not even MS-DOS - he bought it. 



When the kid was doing software for IBM in his Dad's garage, one of my old customers got a call to bail him out.
Customer was offerred 1/2 the company if he'd help.
His family never lets him forget he turned down half of MS.

He DID and does.....and he buys when it works.

Being one town away from the main MS campus, you end up with a whole lot more information than you wanted.

You guys should see "the Social Network" you'd get a kick out of it. there is a scene where Bill Gates himself is giving a lecture and talking about the Altair 8800 and that it came with a whopingly huge 4K memory board, I think my digital watch has more than 4K of memory today.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Must be, Knut. With the Euro worth around 15% less than it was not that long ago (say 1.6 vs 1.4) it seems to me to be a good time to buy trains from Europe. This year I ordered some new stuff from Kiss that previously I would never have considered. I think part of the perception comes from comparing the N/A prototype LGB with Aristo, USA, AML etc. Compared to the Chinese made stuff the N/A LGB does seem expensive. I think there is a little competitive disinformation going on too... 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By krs on 07 Oct 2010 03:18 PM 
Keith - 

For some reason there is a perception that LGB prices have gone through the roof. 
I don't see that either. Maybe people are now looking at Walther's pricing and equate that to normal street pricing. 

Knut 

Natürlich!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Did someone mention pricing? I've noticed the price of the F7ABA is just shy of $2000 (for the blue one) $1400 for the red one. The streamlined cars are $370-$420 each. As for the other items, like the moguls and forneys, those seem to be about where they were. I keep wondering "who is going to shell out that kind of cash"


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

It is so much fun to read any post that has to do with LGB. A guy post's a thread, and then gets ripped to pieces. So what if he posted in large letters. So what if its old news. Its really funny how the mention of LGB brings the rudeness out in so many folks around here.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Knut;

Did you mean to post your Harz Kamel model photo under "Piko HSB 199 video on YouTube?" Seems out of place under this thread.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

You are soooo right Steve!!!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Dave Meashey on 08 Oct 2010 08:01 AM 
Knut;

Did you mean to post your Harz Kamel model photo under "Piko HSB 199 video on YouTube?" Seems out of place under this thread.

Yours,
David Meashey



You're right, that post was supposed to go under the Harzkamel thread below the comment about tunnel portals and bridges.
I could have sworn I posted it there, but obviously not.
I'll see if I can move that post, or maybe a mod can if I can't.

Regards, Knut


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

The kid named Gates never made software for the PC, not even MS-DOS - he bought it.Actually, he did. IBM went to Gates and Microsoft for their Basic Interpreter - they just happened to need an OS as well when they couldn't get one from Digital Research (I think), which MS supplied after buying Q-DOS (Quick'n'Dirty DOS).


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By markoles on 08 Oct 2010 06:47 AM 
Did someone mention pricing? I've noticed the price of the F7ABA is just shy of $2000 (for the blue one) $1400 for the red one. The streamlined cars are $370-$420 each. As for the other items, like the moguls and forneys, those seem to be about where they were. I keep wondering "who is going to shell out that kind of cash"


Ebay "buy it now" online store LGB pricing is completey in Loonytunes land, I cant beleive some of the asking prices, pure gouging and greed. I could live without LGB before the Big Firework, and I can sure as **** live without it when it 20-200% over pre-kaboom pricing. The actual "auction" prices are still within the realm of reality but considering the "buy it now" listings outnumber "auctions" 4 to 1 now, its gotta be very hard for newbies to know what they really should be paying for items. BTW its not just LGB prices that are gouged on "buy it now" listings, its across the board.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Steve S. on 08 Oct 2010 07:20 AM 
It is so much fun to read any post that has to do with LGB. A guy post's a thread, and then gets ripped to pieces. So what if he posted in large letters. So what if its old news. Its really funny how the mention of LGB brings the rudeness out in so many folks around here.
Of course, you could think "conspiracy theory" and wonder what REAL purpose there is to a purported private conversation between head of Walthers and said original poster.....and you're going to tell me, of course, that the "two years ago" never came up......and the upshot of it all was a free press release on the pages of MLS.......and maybe hope nobody would notice.....

Gain a cell, dude.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 08 Oct 2010 09:43 AM 
The kid named Gates never made software for the PC, not even MS-DOS - he bought it.Actually, he did. IBM went to Gates and Microsoft for their Basic Interpreter - they just happened to need an OS as well when they couldn't get one from Digital Research (I think), which MS supplied after buying Q-DOS (Quick'n'Dirty DOS). 


We're really a mile off topic here.
But my understanding is that Bill Gates bought the OS outright from a fellow named Tim Paterson (who actually wrote the software) and then licensed it.

Bill didn't write the software.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By vsmith on 08 Oct 2010 09:47 AM 
Ebay "buy it now" online store LGB pricing is completey in Loonytunes land, I cant beleive some of the asking prices, pure gouging and greed.


Really no different than anything else if there is demand and short supply. That's the free market society we live in.


There are also LGB items on ebay that sell for a song - all depends on supply and demand.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

And that is why life is good now.









As for the high secondhand BIN items on eBay..., yes Vic,......an interesting business model......that even managed to get a bit, ergh, agh.....well, shall we say...... "bubbly" at one point.

Funny....I tried the large font....But not there anymore... It used to be there???


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By krs on 07 Oct 2010 09:53 AM 
The LGB "Chinese connection" was severed a while back. 
The head of Marklin went to China personally to get back what ever production equipment he could and all LGB production is currently being done in Hungary with a little bit in Germany.

As to Newqida, I personally doubt that they will come out with more Large Scale equipment, LGB knock-offs or not. The cars were OK, certainly worth the money and ideal for kit-bashing and modifications since one didn't invest too much if the mod was messed up. But the steam loco they came out with was rther disappointing.

The reason I doubt Newqida will bring out additional Large Scale equipment is just the timing. The came out with a few items, must be over a year ago by now, but never any more than the original items other than for some colour variations. I assume their sales weren't as strong as they expected. 



ummm.....not quite.
Yes, he went over and tried....and in some cases was successful.....but not all conections have been severed.
Latest run of Moguls (on the water, due in Tuesday, I think) are from China.

There were basically two outfits in China did manufacturing (last run of Moguls under RR was China), Supertoy and Fowind Windson. 
Fowind Windson is almost out of the loop, but my understanding is the two actually work together now on production.

One other issue with the old lgb stuff, this from a LS Manufacturer......there is so much used stuff and collections on the market, nobody is buying new lgb.

Whether that is true or just an observation, no one knows, but with the hyper ventilation of the ventilators with the Richters went away, I can see them dumping collections and possessions.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Curmudgeon on 08 Oct 2010 01:32 PM 


ummm.....not quite.
Yes, he went over and tried....and in some cases was successful.....but not all conections have been severed.
Latest run of Moguls (on the water, due in Tuesday, I think) are from China.

There were basically two outfits in China did manufacturing (last run of Moguls under RR was China), Supertoy and Fowind Windson. 
Fowind Windson is almost out of the loop, but my understanding is the two actually work together now on production.






Interesting tidbit.
LGB always tried to keep the information as to who they used as a contract manufacturer in China pretty confidential.


So I assume you mean these two outfits:

http://b-toy.en.alibaba.com/aboutus.html

http://www.fowind.com/


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Well, it ain't LGB anymore. 
Cat's outta the bag.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Interesting that the three main executives shown on the fowind website all received university degrees in the U.S. 

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

One other issue with the old lgb stuff, this from a LS Manufacturer......there is so much used stuff and collections on the market, nobody is buying new lgb. 

I think that depends on what you mean by "new" LGB. If you're talking about repaints then yes, I'd agree those aren't going to sell. If you're talking brand new tooling like the Rp-w, kof etc., I think those will be eagerly scooped up. 

Keith


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Curmudgeon on 08 Oct 2010 09:49 AM
Gain a cell, dude.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Cru - mudge..................you are too much. You never let me down.................I'm laughing at you again. WOW, you get so worked up over LGB, how must you act when it is something important. Get over it............DUDE


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Don't bother me......but them Danged Ventilators certainly spin their fans! 
I have ONE lgb loco on-shed anymore, three others "stored-serviceable". 
If you had bothered to actually read (with comprehension, mind you) the entire thread, all I did was correct some erroneous information on where some of this post-richter stuff was being made. 

You have a real problem with the truth, right? 
Just checking.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Curmudgeon on 08 Oct 2010 03:32 PM 

You have a real problem with the truth, right? 
Just checking. 
------------------------------------------------------


No Problem with the truth, just a problem with _*those like you*_ that put others down on a toy forum. You quote my comments where I say that people get way to worked up over LGB around here (many agree) and then make *"your typical type of comment"* for me to "Gain a cell dude". Well Cru - mudge............I can laugh right into your face. Your easy. I have very, very *thick* skin. Others around here might not.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

You have any idea what "gain a cell" means? 

Hint: They're grey........ 

I do see you are trying the old trick of trying to get the thread locked by picking fights.
Not a problem.
More than willing.

But, the thread ain't gonna get locked on account of me.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Curmudgeon on 08 Oct 2010 06:13 PM 
You have any idea what "gain a cell" means? 

Hint: They're grey........ --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




You just keep on proving my point................ You just don't get it, do you. Of course people that put others down seldom do.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Steve S. on 08 Oct 2010 06:18 PM 
Posted By Curmudgeon on 08 Oct 2010 06:13 PM 
You have any idea what "gain a cell" means? 

Hint: They're grey........ --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




You just keep on proving my point................ You just don't get it, do you. Of course people that put others down seldom do.




Interesting that you would come here with Kool aider Ideals........................ WHAT ????????? WHAT ??????????? Just another Dummie on the internet..........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Come play with me ... Im your Huckleberry..............................Thought not................


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

As long as you wear the proper attire, Nickey, it's fun to poke a stick in the hornet's nest.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Curmudgeon on 08 Oct 2010 08:10 PM 
As long as you wear the proper attire, Nickey, it's fun to poke a stick in the hornet's nest. 

Dave, This is my favorate Friday nite thing.........


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Glad you have your buddies to help you out.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Steve S. on 08 Oct 2010 08:24 PM 
Like I said, I'm laughing in your face. Glad you have your buddies to help you out.

What................















What a Battery guy and a track powered guy in the same thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How rude. the next thing you will tell me is that a Manufacture will be coming out with a track POWERED battery recharge car.................. 


WHAT....... i GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO START BUYING RAILCLAMPS AGAIN he he he



I kid because well my Girlfreind went out tonite and left me alone..................WTH












Were is my Aussie Cock Sparrow when i need him..................


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By krs on 08 Oct 2010 11:34 AM 
Posted By vsmith on 08 Oct 2010 09:47 AM 
Ebay "buy it now" online store LGB pricing is completey in Loonytunes land, I cant beleive some of the asking prices, pure gouging and greed.


Really no different than anything else if there is demand and short supply. That's the free market society we live in.


There are also LGB items on ebay that sell for a song - all depends on supply and demand. 




I would agree with that but only up a certain point, some of the BIN stuff on ebay is just beyond rational thought also the shear number of stuff now on BIN vs actual auctions is also ridiculous. Online at the moment on Ebay there are 3539 items listed under LGB of those only 1020 are actual auctions the other 2729 are BIN at substantially higher prices.While the auction stuff reflects the "real" price of what people will pay for something, the BIN pricing has nothing to do with tha actual real value but everything to do with the percieved value. Its like people who want a ton of cash just because a train has a Lionel stamp on it regardless of what the actual value is, "Oh its LGB lets charge alot for it". The thing is though that I dont think any or only very very little of the inflated BIN stuff actually sells, the stores are just sitting on it waiting hopefully until demand is high enough for someone to pay through the nose for it and they will wait months, maybe years, to get it at that high price.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Right on Victor... I'm likewise somewhat disturbed by BIN stuff... but caveat emptor! 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By vsmith on 08 Oct 2010 08:49 PM 
I would agree with that but only up a certain point, some of the BIN stuff on ebay is just beyond rational thought also the shear number of stuff now on BIN vs actual auctions is also ridiculous.


But that has nothing to do with LGB.
Ebay changed their focus a while back away from traditional auctions and towards BIN items.
There was quite a bit of flak about that by the traditional auction sellers, lots of comments to move to another venue to sell......except there isn't anything even remotely comparable where one gets the same type of exposure.
I also noticed that many more dealers are now selling on ebay than ever before - a lot of hobby shops are struggling and are trying to make a buck any way they can.

Knut


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By krs on 08 Oct 2010 09:38 PM 
Posted By vsmith on 08 Oct 2010 08:49 PM 
I would agree with that but only up a certain point, some of the BIN stuff on ebay is just beyond rational thought also the shear number of stuff now on BIN vs actual auctions is also ridiculous.


But that has nothing to do with LGB.
Ebay changed their focus a while back away from traditional auctions and towards BIN items.
There was quite a bit of flak about that by the traditional auction sellers, lots of comments to move to another venue to sell......except there isn't anything even remotely comparable where one gets the same type of exposure.
I also noticed that many more dealers are now selling on ebay than ever before - a lot of hobby shops are struggling and are trying to make a buck any way they can.

Knut 



True its not with Marklin/LGB's pricing by themselves, my comments were in regards to sellers and dealers on Ebay who have raised the BIN prices on the LGB they had in stock. I mentioned LGB in connection with BIN simply because its there that I have seen the most price gouging in relationship to other makers in other scales and gauges. True alot of dealers and also sellers also use BIN and I have bought alot of stuff from online stores in the past, but since EPL went under until today, the rise of prices of items on BIN has been very apparent when looking back, its really hit the high marks in just this last year. Its not so much Marklin although their new higher MSRPs are likely fueling the price rise on NOS LGB simply because they think they can get away with it in relationship to any new stock coming onto the market. The new LGB XYZ is here and they are asking $500 for it, lets raise the price on the old XYZ to matcheven though we only paid $300 for it back in '06. Thats mostly what I am seeing, I dont begrudge dealers trying to make a profit, but I also see what stuff goes for on the open auctions so I wont pay more for something than what I think its actually worth. thats all


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Perhaps LGB is best appreciated for its provenance - analogous to the lithographed tin-plate trains occasionally described by Gary Sohmers on Antiques Road Show. 

-Ted


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By vsmith on 08 Oct 2010 11:31 PM 
Posted By krs on 08 Oct 2010 09:38 PM 
Posted By vsmith on 08 Oct 2010 08:49 PM 
I would agree with that but only up a certain point, some of the BIN stuff on ebay is just beyond rational thought also the shear number of stuff now on BIN vs actual auctions is also ridiculous.


But that has nothing to do with LGB.
Ebay changed their focus a while back away from traditional auctions and towards BIN items.
There was quite a bit of flak about that by the traditional auction sellers, lots of comments to move to another venue to sell......except there isn't anything even remotely comparable where one gets the same type of exposure.
I also noticed that many more dealers are now selling on ebay than ever before - a lot of hobby shops are struggling and are trying to make a buck any way they can.

Knut 



True its not with Marklin/LGB's pricing by themselves, my comments were in regards to sellers and dealers on Ebay who have raised the BIN prices on the LGB they had in stock. I mentioned LGB in connection with BIN simply because its there that I have seen the most price gouging in relationship to other makers in other scales and gauges. True alot of dealers and also sellers also use BIN and I have bought alot of stuff from online stores in the past, but since EPL went under until today, the rise of prices of items on BIN has been very apparent when looking back, its really hit the high marks in just this last year. Its not so much Marklin although their new higher MSRPs are likely fueling the price rise on NOS LGB simply because they think they can get away with it in relationship to any new stock coming onto the market. The new LGB XYZ is here and they are asking $500 for it, lets raise the price on the old XYZ to matcheven though we only paid $300 for it back in '06. Thats mostly what I am seeing, I dont begrudge dealers trying to make a profit, but I also see what stuff goes for on the open auctions so I wont pay more for something than what I think its actually worth. thats all










I was commenting on your note re ratio of auction vs BIN listings not the pricing.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

late to the dance.... 

and taking into consideration not everyone subscribes to the GR rag...but for those who view it in some fashion would have noticed more than a few of the last issues have LGB dist. by Walthers ad's...mostly looking like they did before the conflagration.... 

just me? 

c'


----------



## LebenswichtigeGartenBahn (Oct 23, 2010)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By krs on 08 Oct 2010 11:34 AM 
Posted By vsmith on 08 Oct 2010 09:47 AM 
Ebay "buy it now" online store LGB pricing is completey in Loonytunes land, I cant beleive some of the asking prices, pure gouging and greed.


Really no different than anything else if there is demand and short supply. That's the free market society we live in.


There are also LGB items on ebay that sell for a song - all depends on supply and demand. 



I agree with both of you. I mostly gave up trying to find good lot-prices on rail, for example, when 12pcs of #10000 straight track were selling on eBay for $99.95 BIN and I could go to my online dealer in NY and pay $69 instead. 3-way switches listed at $200+ when I could buy them for $169. Even in the used stuff, when Onlytrains had a Ge 4/4 II in its Collection items for $475, ones with broken pantograph motor were auctioning for $500+ on eBay. It's so insane you want to email these bidders and ask them WTH they think they're doing! 

Yet, at the same time, I found eBay was one of the few places I could find NOS or used discontinued trains. I did not see a glut of _other_ online sites featuring the Amtrak phase IV Genesis loco and cars. I managed a set of NOS 32220, 32223, 32224 with a #98 loco for $750 and another couple of cars (32220, 32223) for about $180 each. If I Google-search for LGB Amtrak, eBay winds up being the primary source with a few pieces being offered elsewhere and even some dead-links from non-current catalogues. Some of my best deals came from eBay sellers who contacted me with additional items yet to be placed on eBay. (In one case, I got 100 feet of 300mm straight track + 9x RH electric switches + 2x 3063 coaches for $500!) I've also won bids on freight cars for as little as $20 + S&H and track lots at $3 a foot at times, and even a lot of 11x NOS #12150 at about $25 pc.!

Plus, try "finding" a #28002 Ruegen sound loco anywhere off eBay. The current DR livery#28003 loco sells for $1300.00-1700.00, whereas the contrasting back/green is almost as striking as a Photo-gray model and only cost me about a $900 winning bid at eBay. 

Conversely, try finding a long since discontinued #2060/3 "contact treadle" for my 2080S loco and you see folks trying to get $40+ for them when they are molded plastic, cost $2.95 in their day, and (as I have) can be sucessfully substituted with a pc. of bent T-6 aluminum 3/16x1/2 alu. flat bar... Then suddenly, a found 2x from different sellers, within hours of their listing by diligently checking the "Newly Listed", in the OE pkg for under $12 ea. !

After having spent about $10,000 in the last 10 weeks on G-scale items on eBay alone, my evaluation would be that there are bargain and one-of-a-kind items on eBay - _if you have the time and patience to keep scouring the listings and are careful to compare the eBay BIN prices against off-eBay dealers before falling for a "bargain" that isn't. _ 
I guess I'm glad that there are LGB items on eBay; especially when my favorite dealers have "_Currently Out of Stock! Dates to Follow from LGB/Marklin..._" (like at Walthers) instead of a price next to an item and the eBay vendors have it ready to ship. However, I'd be the first to agree - You have to watch those eBay LGB listings for overpricing on currently available product. On locos and premium coaches the prices can be hundreds more than other online dealers. Caviat Emptor!


Thankfully, I've completed my outdoor trackplan to-date, so I have a lot more spare time for not scouring eBay several times a day looking for bargains on rail!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

One observation....often the "way high bid" items in the LGB section are ones that will ship outside the US to Europe and the UK.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Spule 4 on 23 Oct 2010 11:05 PM 
One observation....often the "way high bid" items in the LGB section are ones that will ship outside the US to Europe and the UK. 
That goes for most items. I have been looking for an Aristo Mike for some time and the ones that have worldwide shipping stated usually goes for atleast 100$ more than the "Will only ship to continental USA" auctions.
I don't really understand why sellers are so reluctant to make money?!
Then again, many will send it anyway and I have won almost all the auctions I have asked if they will ship to Norway.


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

QUOTE; LebenswichtigeGartenBahn 

After having spent about $10,000 in the last 10 weeks on G-scale items on eBay alone, my evaluation would be that there are bargain and one-of-a-kind items on eBay 


Obviously not affected by the recession then? LOL


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Hagen on 24 Oct 2010 02:00 AM 
Posted By Spule 4 on 23 Oct 2010 11:05 PM 
One observation....often the "way high bid" items in the LGB section are ones that will ship outside the US to Europe and the UK. 
I don't really understand why sellers are so reluctant to make money?!
Then again, many will send it anyway and I have won almost all the auctions I have asked if they will ship to Norway.




Why? Slow to pay, pain in the butt with some demands (hey, I also need a *** from the US, can you ship one with my train too?), wanting the packaging light and small to reduce shipping costs, but then complain when it arrives broken, lies on the customs forms....not everyone, but happens often, and with some countries more than others.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Spule 4 on 24 Oct 2010 08:17 AM 
Why? Slow to pay, pain in the butt with some demands (hey, I also need a *** from the US, can you ship one with my train too?), wanting the packaging light and small to reduce shipping costs, but then complain when it arrives broken, lies on the customs forms....not everyone, but happens often, and with some countries more than others.


Hmmm, that is just stupid. I would never ask a seller to include something. Except if I have a bid in for another of his auctions I will sometimes ask him to, if possible, delay shipping until both auctions are concluded. (combined shipping),
But I only ask, and if it is not ok for the seller then it is alright too. 

I only really have one requirement and that USPS as UPS and FedEx are too expensive.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

I have that shipping issue (USA only, and often only lower 48) as well and I live right next door in Canada.

The reason I was told other than the fact the seller has to fill out custom forms, is that in the US there are a lot of small postal outlets that don't handle parcels going out of the country - so the seller has to go to a larger post office and then stand in line to mail the parcel.
I don't know if that is true, but I sure can relate to it because it is happening with some German sellers as well. Here in Canada, a couple of drugstore chains include a postal outlet and those outlets provide all the services the regular postoffice provides.

UPS and Fedex is convenient (and lower cost) for the seller since they pick shipments up at the seller; USPS apparently does as well but only in limited circumstances.


Knut


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

I've mailed overseas from a small post office in the next town, it's population is under a thousand.


----------



## LebenswichtigeGartenBahn (Oct 23, 2010)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Ross on 24 Oct 2010 05:48 AM 
QUOTE; LebenswichtigeGartenBahn 

After having spent about $10,000 in the last 10 weeks on G-scale items on eBay alone, my evaluation would be that there are bargain and one-of-a-kind items on eBay 


Obviously not affected by the recession then? LOL







Actually, just changing gears. I'll probably put my "survivor/unrestored" 1966 Cadillac Coupe de Ville with 75,000 original miles on the market in the Spring to cover my LGB expansions. 

In fact, due to the Recession, I've had to invest in a hobby that keeps me closer to the old homestead - ergo little time for car shows or aimless drives in the country. *sigh*. If the economy were better, I could afford to do both. Still, when I apply the throttle to my RhB #627 and watch my grandkids faces light up as the whistle sounds, I realize that I have no right to complain about my life.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: LGB and MARKLIN now have a US importer/distributor and it is Wm. K. Walthers out of Milwaukee*

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 24 Oct 2010 06:34 PM 
I've mailed overseas from a small post office in the next town, it's population is under a thousand.


It's possible that I'm being fed BS by some US ebayers.
I did think it was a possibility in the same very broad sense that the US post office issues money orders that can only be cashed in the US.


----------

